# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  bóle w karku

## Monika80

Witam,

Mam 31 lat i od 10 lat pracuję jako księgowa, więc praca siedząca przez około 8 godzin od poniedzialku do piątku.
Od około 4 miesięcy odczuwam okropne bóle w karku, chodziłam na masaże, kupiłam jedna serie ktora liczyła 5 wizyt, niestety na wiecej nie mam pieniędzy. Bóle tak jakby sa mniejsze, widze poprawe. Mam dlatego takie pytanie czy jak pójdę do lekarza to czy jest taka mozliwosc ze dostane skierowanie na zabiegi tego typu na NFZ? Jeśli nie to moze sa jakies masci, albo domowe sposoby? Proszę o pomoc

----------

